# Location of turn signal flasher?



## Bigman610 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a 2001 Tundra and I'm trying to replace the turn signal flasher but cannot locate where it is.

I looked around the fuse panel located on the lower left side of the dash. I also looked inside the fuse box located inside the engine compartment.

I would certainly appreciate any help or direction someone could provide. I hope someone has intimate knowledge of the Tundra's.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't have a Tundra but from the autozone website:
On your 2001 Toyota Truck Tundra 2WD 3.4L EFI DOHC , the Flasher is located:
Front seating area, driver side, behind dash, corner, mounted below junction block

HTH


----------



## Bigman610 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you


----------

